# Acapulco Bouncing Back?



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

2010 and 2011 were a bad years for Acapulco. The murder rate skyrocketed. The President sent-in soldiers to patrol there and elsewhere in the state of Guerrero. Cruise ships almost abandonded the port entirely. International tourism dropped to what was probably an all-time low; or the lowest level in 30 years or more. And Spring Break organizers deleted Acapulco from the list of possibilities . The city has calmed-down this year and the principal Spring Break booking organization appears to have once again added Acapulco as a stop on the circuit. Acapulco's not for everyone, but I've enjoyed my many visits there which started in the early-1980s.

Read more: Regresan los Spring Break a Acapulco (in Spanish only)


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Longford said:


> 2010 and 2011 were a bad years for Acapulco. The murder rate skyrocketed. The President sent-in soldiers to patrol there and elsewhere in the state of Guerrero. Cruise ships almost abandonded the port entirely. International tourism dropped to what was probably an all-time low; or the lowest level in 30 years or more. And Spring Break organizers deleted Acapulco from the list of possibilities . The city has calmed-down this year and the principal Spring Break booking organization appears to have once again added Acapulco as a stop on the circuit. Acapulco's not for everyone, but I've enjoyed my many visits there which started in the early-1980s.
> 
> Read more: Regresan los Spring Break a Acapulco (in Spanish only)


I always feel safe in Acapulco. I see lots of people going about their business, shopping, etc. However I do not spend any time there at nite. (haven't needed to)


----------

